# Modifier 80, 59



## daniel (Nov 18, 2008)

Say You Have Two Distinct Procedure, Both Assisted On.

How Do You Sequence The Modifier.

59 & 80.

Which Comes First.

Example.

49xxx.80
49xxx.59,80


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Nov 18, 2008)

daniel said:


> Say You Have Two Distinct Procedure, Both Assisted On.
> 
> How Do You Sequence The Modifier.
> 
> ...



Daniel, You are probably going to get a variety of answers on this one.  Here's my take on it.  First, strictly from a coding perspective, I'm not sure it matters. From a reimbursement perspective, both of these modifiers impact the reimbursement. If a service is bundled, the 59 should be the first modifier.  The logic is that some systems don't read multiple modifiers and if the 59 isn't the first modifier the carrier doesn't know it's distinct.   Having said that, each carrier system can be different. You might want to check with the carrier.  I hope this is helpful.


----------

